# Existential fears



## ivleo (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with existential thoughts. I keep thinking that life could just be a dream playing back in my head, and that everything around me is fake. It's driving me nuts. Please help.


----------



## Pablopizah (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey man i have the same sometimes ots more intense some not , at night is the worse before bed , but at the day i do alot of stuff and its not tht bad but still they are there everyday , im better though i just gotts keep pushing rhough , snd you too!


----------



## zecht (Nov 28, 2019)

At night i cant even see the forms in the darkness anymore.I see it like some old TV screen like this

http://cdn6.dissolve.com/p/D159_51_071/D159_51_071_0004_600.jpg


----------

